# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Microsoft NEt

## Kawaguchi

dot Net can only be run on dot Net platform, do you have any intention to make it runnable on multiplaform ? A compiler for dot net applications on Mac for example-- a connection to Mac maynot be a good idea ? Thanks

----------


## RonaldLaeremans

Hi,

There are no new annnouncements Microsoft is making in this arena.

Thanks.

Ronald Laeremans
Acting Product Unit Manager
Visual C++ Team

----------

